# Jobs for Medical Graduates in UAE



## Dr Sana (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am studying Medicine in Ukraine. This is my last year and i will be graduating in june 2010..I would like to know about the Medical exam rules which a foreign graduate needs to qualify in order to work in U.A.E. I want to know at which time of year this exam takes place,how many times we can appear,how much will be the percentage required to qualify and do we have to qualify any other exams also? 
Basically I want to work in Dubai so I want to know what they require other than my graduation certificate?
Please reply..Thank You.


----------



## celt2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

*hello*

if you are not a citizen then you have to prove that you have done your internship followed by full registration in your home country or your country of residencee really ,

the minimum period of experience they ask is 3 years for speciality doctors,

as a fresh graduate things are not so easy there


----------

